# Any shark sightings yet



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

HAS ANYONE SEEN ANY SHARKS OF ANY KIND YET OR CAUGHT ANY FOR THAT MATTER:thumbup:


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Seen plenty off P-cola pier last weekend.Several would chase down a cobe jig when thrown..Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Seen a few good sized ones while cobia fishing the last couple of weeks and caught a few small ones while pompano fishing.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

seen a few in pretty shallow in the surf cruising through mid day but wasnt fishing for em, im sure theres a ton of blacktips around sikes and 3mb like usual


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Tried shark fishing last weekend out of P.cola pass with a Penn 750 30# test and 80 store bought steel leaders got snapped off three times, fishing with Bonita, last one had me down to 25 yds of line before he bit off and left me nothing but the head. They are out there !


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

caught about 5 baby sand sharks at Ft.Pickens night fishing. Released all of them.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a 4 ft spinner sky at one of the spanish we caught on sat.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

CCC said:


> Tried shark fishing last weekend out of P.cola pass with a Penn 750 30# test and 80 store bought steel leaders got snapped off three times, fishing with Bonita, last one had me down to 25 yds of line before he bit off and left me nothing but the head. They are out there !


That can be part of the problem. Good idea to learn to twist your own. I too have lost a few fsh before I swore off the store bought leaders.
Doen't really matter when a big one tries to spool you though. Fun stuff!!


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks alot guys got a few this past weekend on dauphin island dont know where i am going this weekend but any ideas i want me some biggins


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Any bullsharks out there???


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Razzor, I know how to make my own leaders and usually do, like I said I was just being lazy, it won't happen again.......LOL


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

i havent seen or caught any yet but hey if someone wants to get togeather and go find some hit me up over pm and ill give out my cel number


----------

